# Smoked Bread,Crackers and Snacks



## mr t 59874

​Smoked Bread, Crackers and Snacks​ ​11th Commandment: Thow shall not say “I’ve nothing else to smoke”.​ ​So you have all the beef, pork, poultry and cheese that you had in the house all smoked and put away. Now what, you are having smoking withdrawals and your smoker feels ignored. Go to the kitchen cabinets and grab your wife’s gourmet crackers along with the Ritz, Cheeze-It’s (many types, all good) that bag of croutons and the tortillas. We are about to have some fun.
 ​Warning: It is very easy to over smoke bread type products. The more porous the product the less smoke time needed to finish. Therefore I suggest smoking one type at a time. What the heck we just want to see smoke anyway.
 ​Special equipment needed: Collapsible steamer baskets, deep fry basket or metal colander. You can use anything with holes that will allow smoke to flow.

Apple, Alder or wood of your choice.

Preparation: Cheeze-It’s or croutons – Place in container 2 to 3 inches deep. Ritz crackers or other crackers of that type. Lay 2 to 3 layers of crackers in containers. Don’t overcrowd. Flat bread and tortillas may be laid directly on racks.

*This will give you the basics learned over the years. Keep good notes as this is a way to learn how to choose wood, the importance of monitoring the smoke, color and density along with controlling the heat without spending a lot of money if it doesn’t meet your expectations.*

You can use a hot or cold smoker here. If using a hot smoker, keep the heat as low as possible. The product is already cooked so all we want to do is apply smoke. I will normally wait until a good plume of smoke is exiting the vents of the smoker before introducing the product.

According to your taste, crackers may be done in 10 to fifteen minutes. Croutons will be done in 5 minutes or less. A subtle taste is all that is needed. Use the smoked tortillas to make burritos using that pulled pork you just did.

Try smoked croutons in a Caesar Salad on a couple of your friends.

Hope this helps, have fun.

*Update:  *The Smoking Gun handheld smoker has made smoking any snack that comes in a bag a snap.  Simply cut a corner off the bag, insert the hose and pump the smoke in then reseal.  Let set for an hour or so then open and enjoy your now smoked product.













000_0269.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 1, 2015






Two bags of Cheez-It, handheld smoker and lighter.













000_0270.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 1, 2015






Pumping smoke into bag after cutting corners.













000_0271.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 1, 2015






Temporary sealed corners for a few minutes before adding more smoke.  When finished applying smoke, seal the corners with vac sealer.

Mr.T


----------



## thebarbequeen

What a fun surprise to pull out at a party!


----------



## arnie

Thanks Tom this sounds fun


----------



## alelover

Interesting.


----------



## pc farmer

Are you still doing this.

Any updates to add?

Sounds interesting.


----------



## mr t 59874

c farmer said:


> Are you still doing this.
> 
> Any updates to add?
> 
> Sounds interesting.


Oh yes, have to obey the *11th Commandment, Thou shalt not say "I've nothing else to smoke".*

*Update:  *The Smoking Gun hand held smoker has made smoking any snack that comes in a bag a snap.  Simply cut a corner off the bag, insert the hose and pump the smoke in then reseal.  Let set for a hour or so then open and enjoy your now smoked product.

T 

*  *


----------



## pc farmer

Could it be done in a mes and AMAZN?


----------



## mr t 59874

c farmer said:


> Could it be done in a mes and AMAZN?


Certainly can.  Review the thread, it is all explained.

Have fun.

T


----------



## mr t 59874

One of my friends loves smoked Cheez-It's.  He brought a 3# box down the other day.  The following is how I smoke them.













000_0269.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 1, 2015






Equipment used handheld smoker, lighter, clips for temporally sealing bag and vac sealer.













000_0270.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 1, 2015






After cutting the corners, smoke is applied, here Alder, until a good flow begins to exit.













000_0271.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ May 1, 2015






After the smoke is applied, the ends are temporarily sealed before adding more smoke, if desired.  When the desired amount of smoke has been applied the ends are sealed using a vac sealer.  Let set for a minimum of one hour and they are ready for consumption.

Tom


----------



## dr k

This is on my list.  I saw Steve Raichlen use his smoking gun to flavor mixed drinks in a rocks glass with plastic wrap over the top for several minutes.

-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Love it! Smoked Cheez It's!!!!


----------



## mr t 59874

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Love it! Smoked Cheez It's!!!!


LOL,  I have a friend that when he visits ask me to smoke his beer, no problem. Simply place tube in the can for a few seconds and it is done. Dollar for dollar, the handheld smoker is some of the best money I have spent for the kitchen, as I have demonstrated on the forum, the possibilities are endless.

Tom


----------

